#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IT-BHU Varanasi 2012 Admission, CutOff, Placements, Fee Structure, Ranking, Hostels

## nilanjna kaur

Hi Faadoosss,

 This is Nilanjna  from IT-BHU and I am here to answer your queries regarding IIT admissions for 2012-2016 batch.
 This is a discussion thread in which you can clear all your doubts regarding IT- BHU.

Here's some Information about college.

*About IT-BHU   :* After the establishment of the Indian Institutes of Technology, the three premier engineering institutions of BHU viz., BENCO, MINMET and TECHNO were merged to form the Institute of Technology (IT-BHU) to provide a strong and integrated educational base. Thus our Institute came into fullfledged existence in 1971.

To preserve its excellence and national character, the earlier system of region-wise admission (via merit lists) has been replaced by admission procedures through the Joint Entrance Examination (JEE of the IITs) for undergraduate courses and Graduate Aptitude Test in Engineering (GATE conducted by the IITs & IISc.) for the post-graduate courses. The Institute has so far produced more than 23500 B.Tech. graduates, 3600 M. Techs., 800 Doctoral and one D.Sc. degree holders.

Since its formation, the Institute of Technology has not only developed to become a premier educational institution producing graduate engineers with sound scientific and technological background, but has grown into a Centre which provides versatile postgraduate training and conducts advanced research in Engineering and Technology. A large number of alumni of the Institute are occupying top positions in many leading industries, educational institutions and research establishments in India and abroad. Many of them have established their own industries/ companies and several are serving in diverse Governmental Departments/Agencies.

*CONVERSION OF IT-BHU INTO IIT (BHU), Varanasi HAS BEEN PASSED BY LOK SABHA ON MARCH 24, 2011.
*
*Affiliated University:* Autonomous University

*Mode Of Admission:** The Joint Entrance Examination (JEE)* is a common admission test for candidates seeking admission to the B.Tech programme.

*Ranking:* 6th Rank among all IITs

*Fee:* Per semester except first sem: INR 13,960 | Fee at time of admission: INR 19,785
*
Branches & intakes:
*
Computer EngineeringCeramic EngineeringChemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical EngineeringMining EngineeringPharmaceutical Engineering
*Applied Departments*
Applied ChemistryApplied MathematicsApplied Physics
*IT-BHU JEE Cutoff:* Opening Rank: AIR 109 | Closing Rank: AIR 4071

*IT BHU 2011 Batch Placement Stats:
*
Highest Salary(in lakhs)
16.5

Average Salary(in lakhs)
4.9





*Over 95% of the students were placed*

Branch
No of Students
No of offers

Ceramic
22
42

Chemical
44
71

Civil
30
67

Computer
40
60

Electrical
51
109

Electronics
54
89

Mechanical
49
113

Metallurgy
32
60

Mining
36
84

Pharmacy
1
1

TOTAL
359
696

M.Tech & M.Pharm
172
55

MCA/M.Sc.
-
47

GRAND TOTAL
531
798





*Campus Facilities:
*
The campus spread over 1350 acres was built on land donated by the Kashi Naresh, the hereditary ruler of Banaras. Apart from the main campus, the Rajiv Gandhi South Campus covering 2,760-acre is at Barkatcha near the city of Mirzapur, about 80 kilometers from Banaras.It has 140 teaching departments and more than 55 hostels for boys and girls. The total enrollment in the university stands at just over 15000, including students from all over India and abroad. Several of its colleges, including engineering (IT-BHU), science, linguistics, journalism & mass communication, law and medicine (IMS-BHU), Faculty of Management Studies, are ranked amongst the best in India.Out of these IT-BHU is set to become India’s 16th IIT, IIT-BHU from the academic session 2010 .Also, the university is well known for its Department of French studies which offers degree and diploma courses. BHU is ranked as the second best university in the field of research in India after Delhi University.It is also ranked as the best overall university of India on all parameters as per the India Today magazine dated 2 June 2010
*Central Library:* The Central Library is one of the largest libraries of the country. It was established in the Telang Hall of the Central Hindu College in the Kamachha campus of the University in 1916, with a small but precious collection donated by Professor P.K.Talang. Nurtured in its infancy Bu the renowned historian Sir Jadunath Sarkar, it had eminent scholars of the library science like Dr.S.R.Ranganathan, the father of Library movement in India, as its Libraries.

The Central Library changed its location to present building, in 1941, situated in the main campus. The construction of the present majestic building was started in 1927 with a very generous donation from Maharaja Sayajirao Gaekwad of Baroda after whom it has been named. This elegant building was designed on the suggestion of Mahamana Malaviyaji.*

Hostel Facilities:* There are 60 hostels (including 17 Girls Hostel) with an accommodation capacity of 9128 students (7003 boys and 2125 girls) in the campus

*Address:* Institute of Technology, Banaras Hindu University, VARANASI – 221005 (UP) INDIA


*QUERIES Please…………..*





  Similar Threads: MIT Pune 2012 Admission, Cutoff, Placements, ranking, Fees, Hostels, Campus facilit Gitam University 2012 Admission, Cutoff, Placements, Ranking, Fees, Hostels IIT Delhi 2012 Admission, Cutoff, Placements 2012, Facilities, Hostels, Ranking TIET 2012 Admission, Cut Offs,  Placements, Ranking, Hostels,Fee structure IIT Indore 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, Facilities, Hostels

----------


## benith

Hi, How is the electronics enginnering branch in bhu and what is the difference between electronics and electonics & communication enginnering , which group is best amng electronics, electrical,mechanical & cse in bhu ? plz rply...

----------


## Sneha lal

hey,
       the main diff. in electronics n electronics & Communication is....  all subjects are based on core electronics in electronics engg. but in electronics & communication there are some subjects are of communication like routers GSM etc..................... 
IT-BHU IIT so any branch which u take here so it'll be enough good...................

----------


## benith

Hi,
Will u get IIT degree after ur b.tech in IT bhu  ? 
What abt placement in electronics in bhu ?

----------


## nilanjna kaur

> Hi,
> Will u get IIT degree after ur b.tech in IT bhu  ? 
> What abt placement in electronics in bhu ?


hey,
      ya defiantly form 2011 IT-BHU became one of IITs officially so degree will be off IIT.. :): ........... 
       placements are really good in IT-BHU so u don't have to wry about placements......
      could u please tel me about your rank in IIT-JEE???

----------


## Rohit21122012

got rank 3935 jee  2012
hopefully getting 
-chemical 
-mathematics and computing
in bhu 
Need info about the recent placement package stats of these particular depts
Also suggest alternatives in other  IITs at my rank.

----------


## nilanjna kaur

> got rank 3935 jee  2012
> hopefully getting 
> -chemical 
> -mathematics and computing
> in bhu 
> Need info about the recent placement package stats of these particular depts
> Also suggest alternatives in other  IITs at my rank.


hi,
    if i talk about placements of this year so I've already mentioned it in this tread......................  Is  3935 your state AIR rank???;;;;;;;;;;; what is your state and category???..............

----------


## ChakradharBalu

Hi,

Could any one let me know the brach wise placements with packages?

Thanks & Regards,
Chakradhar

----------


## jayesh_wasnik

Hi didi,my a.i.r is 758 in s.c category........i can get electronics eng. In iit bhu...........but can u tell me is it better than chemical in iit guwahati...........also can u tell the highest salary offered in electronics  last year.......please reply soon........:-)

----------


## nilanjna kaur

> Hi didi,my a.i.r is 758 in s.c category........i can get electronics eng. In iit bhu...........but can u tell me is it better than chemical in iit guwahati...........also can u tell the highest salary offered in electronics  last year.......please reply soon........:-)


hey dear,
              your rank is really nice and u can easily get ec in iit bhu............... according to placements and market electronics is far better than chemical so u should go for chemical ok................. :): ...........

----------


## jayesh_wasnik

Thanks fr ur advice.....also is electrical better than electronics..............can u tell any website where i can get details about electronics.

----------


## nilanjna kaur

> Thanks fr ur advice.....also is electrical better than electronics..............can u tell any website where i can get details about electronics.


Your welcome dear  :): ............... there are many sites are there for electronics but at your level the best site is Wikipedia................ just check it  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electro................:)

----------


## mayank32

mam i m expecting to get electronics in iit bhu.can u pls give me some info about current placement stats of electronics department (btech 4 yr).my aieee rnk is 472.pls reply soon

----------


## nilanjna kaur

> mam i m expecting to get electronics in iit bhu.can u pls give me some info about current placement stats of electronics department (btech 4 yr).my aieee rnk is 472.pls reply soon


hey,  
      i've already mentioned the placement data in the thread....................  :):

----------


## Shubham hans raj

hi! can u pls tell me the avg. packages amd placements for chemical engineering. also can u pls tell me the scope of chemical engineering in it-bhu, is the chemical engineering good. pls i'l be thankful to u.

----------


## benith

I got electronics engg. in IIT BHU .....
So i want to know that
What are the Hostel facilities for 1st year students in IIT BHU? Are laptops allowed for 1st year ? Pls reply soon ........

----------


## Shubham hans raj

can u tell me anout the laundry services for students in hostel

----------


## Blaze

hi,pls tell me abt ceramic engineering placements and packagea in it bhu....is it good branch..??

----------


## koolkroocer

> can u tell me anout the laundry services for students in hostel


[MENTION=106068]Shubham hans raj[/MENTION],
laundry services are provided in hostel...

----------


## koolkroocer

> hi,pls tell me abt ceramic engineering placements and packagea in it bhu....is it good branch..??


Hi [MENTION=93560]Blaze[/MENTION],:
Look IT BHU is a very good college, choose branch according to the interest and if you talk about placements in 2011-2012: A total of 31 students were there in ceramic engg ang total offers were 37 so go for it.
All the best.

----------


## jayatee

hi!! can u plz tell me the gate cut off for mtech in IT-BHU with electronics stream

----------


## bachhavpramod

Hi, is ther any hope for admission for M.Tech. for gate score 567(EC brach)(OBC).

----------


## saisarkar22

i got AIR 705 in instrumentation.... gate score 463... do i stand any chance in iit bhu varanasi??
plzzzz reply asap....

----------


## Jayesh Ghatkar

hi..my rank in jee-2013 is 4540, general category
could I get Engg.Physics at IIT.BHU ??
also, what are the future prospects of this branch, and also if you could post the placement details of this branch in recent years.. :):

----------


## Jayesh Ghatkar

helo, i got meta at BHU in d first list, looking forward to join BHU..
could anyone please let me know of yje hostel and mess fees der, also any extra fees..
plz reply

----------

